# Which one Swissvax shield or Auto finesse Spirit



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Which one would you choose and reasons why

Had looked at bos but can bring myself to pay 195 for show wax yet!!:doublesho


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

Pm'd mate regarding bos


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Shield imo. Spirit (and I love Auto Finesse) just doesn't feel special enough for that price range.

Have you looked at Glasur yet? Shield is a fantastic wax. Much more forgiving than Glasur but not quite as special imo.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry I realise you mention Spirit but at the price point for Shield would you not be looking to compare it against Desire which is AF's top of the range limited edition wax?


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Spend a bit more n buy AF Desire.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

gally said:


> Shield imo. Spirit (and I love Auto Finesse) just doesn't feel special enough for that price range.
> 
> Have you looked at Glasur yet? Shield is a fantastic wax. Much more forgiving than Glasur but not quite as special imo.


Have glasur love it already want to add another weapon to the arsenal 

forgot about desire is there big difference between it and spirit?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

At those price i would get desire too.


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Either of the AF waxes. 

I really like Shield but both the AF ones outperform it in my view.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Desire is just that little bit nicer to use than spirit, spreads and removes a fraction easier. Durability and water behaviour both will outperform most waxes.

I've not used a SV wax but I prefer my spirit and desire to my Zymol carbon and titanium


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd go for shield, even over desire, no disrespect to AF.

Shield punches well in its family of waxes, in terms of performance and looks, to the point of me only keeping BOS for customers


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

What about one of these 2 new waxes HERE. 

Alan W


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

Shield is £10 dearer than Desire. 

Desire was used in [email protected]'s Enzo epic. 

I know where my money'd go.....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so if someone uses collinite 476 on a ferrari FXX then it must be better than desire?

going on the fact it was used on an enzo means it is better is crazy..

I haven't used desire, so wont comment on which is better, but the above comment is ridiculous.


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> so if someone uses collinite 476 on a ferrari FXX then it must be better than desire?
> 
> going on the fact it was used on an enzo means it is better is crazy..
> 
> I haven't used desire, so wont comment on which is better, but the above comment is ridiculous.


I understand your post , but i think what he means is if clarke used desire in a detail the client paid over £2500 for ... it must be pretty damn good ??


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

there are other reasons for picking a certain wax aswell....


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

Go on CraigQQ


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

customer request being the main one?


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> there are other reasons for picking a certain wax aswell....


Yip agreed .


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

zepp85 said:


> I understand your post , but i think what he means is if clarke used desire in a detail the client paid over £2500 for ... it must be pretty damn good ??


Client paid for a weeks work. He didn't pay £2500+ just for a coat of Desire wax! :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Best advert in the detailing world comes to mind. Damn you Craig!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

type[r]+ said:


> Client paid for a weeks work. He didn't pay £2500+ just for a coat of Desire wax! :lol:


Wow . Do we really have to state the obvious in every post .......


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

zepp85 said:


> Wow . Do we really have to state the obvious in every post .......


Seems like we do... :wall:


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> so if someone uses collinite 476 on a ferrari FXX then it must be better than desire?
> 
> going on the fact it was used on an enzo means it is better is crazy..
> 
> I haven't used desire, so wont comment on which is better, but the above comment is ridiculous.


Ridiculous? Tell me how. The point I made was that if, given that PB have all manner of waxes at their disposal, as we all know, they chose this wax for their first hypercar detail and therefore, they must rate it highly.

And, whilst we're at it, tell me how it's more ridiculous than being employed by a given manufacturer and constantly hyping their products but not having the balls to just come out and publicly state the link; what could I be referring to?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

If you are referring to me with your slander then I think you have been mis informed.. I am not employed by any manufacturer.. 
I am employed by myself and that is the reason that my link to said manufacturer isn't public.. because I am not of the "supporter" status.. but if you want to pay the £175 you can go ahead and tell everyone about me


----------



## Sneak Attack (Mar 1, 2012)

CraigQQ said:


> If you are referring to me with your slander then I think you have been mis informed.. I am not employed by any manufacturer..
> I am employed by myself and that is the reason that my link to said manufacturer isn't public.. because I am not of the "supporter" status.. but if you want to pay the £175 you can go ahead and tell everyone about me


Moved to Hemel Hempstead for the climate?

(What's £175 about? In this case, I actually have no idea.)

(For reference, slander is verbal)

Anyway, Shield very good, Spirit & Desire, for my money, better.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Sneak Attack said:


> Ridiculous? Tell me how. The point I made was that if, given that PB have all manner of waxes at their disposal, as we all know, they chose this wax for their first hypercar detail and therefore, they must rate it highly.
> 
> And, whilst we're at it, tell me how it's more ridiculous than being employed by a given manufacturer and constantly hyping their products but not having the balls to just come out and publicly state the link; what could I be referring to?


could be also he sells it aswell so a good advert for himself to push sales:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Sneak Attack said:


> Moved to Hemel Hempstead for the climate


I have sent you a pm,

unless DW wants to waive the non paid advertising policy, there is no other way to do so.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

OP, being honest I have tried any of the two waxes mentioned from yourself, but if I had the cash and was looking for a wax in your price region, to make it special, I would consider Autofinesse Desire, as it's a limited edition wax on the market, makes it unique in it's own place.

Shield on the other hand, maybe something different as it contains ptfe in there wax content.


----------

